# Fuse

## Keruskerfuerst

What does fuse exactly?

I have read the doc from the webpage: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Buffoon

FUSE allows to use filesystem drivers from outside of kernel, like ntfs-3g and zfs.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Yes, I understand your comment.

It is used for ...

I have uninstalled this package.

----------

